# [SOLVED] suspend HP Compaq 6910p

## Spiros

Hi.

On my laptop suspend doesn't work very well. When I resume from suspend, I only see a black screen, and I cannot do anything, so I must restart my computer.

The computer is a HP Compaq 6910p, graphics card ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, with fglrx drivers (8.542), the kernel is gentoo-sources-2.6.28-r1 (amd64).

Can someone help me?

----------

## d2_racing

Suspend to disk and suspend to ram is a little bit tricky.

I know someone who can help you will that  :Razz: , so double check your thread  :Razz: 

----------

## Spiros

I SOLVED!

Read this: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-708585-highlight-suspend+black+ram.html.

I only wrote: vbetool dpms on.

Now suspend2ram works very well.

----------

## d2_racing

Nice  :Razz: 

----------

